# San Diego Schooner



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just got back last night from a week long trip to San diego. Really like this pic so far, even though I have a bit more editing to do. I do not know the name of the ship, but it was taken on the Broadway pier just behind the Star of India.....


Thoughts?

CC?


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

What is the submarine behind it? Looks like a WW2 type.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Polarizing filter might have removed glare from aft portion of ship. Fiddling with gamma and contrast might bring up more detail in forward portion of boat and even out the differences.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Really nice shot. Good contrast and great sharpness. I like it the way it is. Too bad
that the large boat in the background was there.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

yes, the sub was an older model, I like the fact the sub was there kinda gave a modern/old school feel to it.

I wish I was good enough to PS the big boat in the background completely out.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

A beauty.


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

*Here ya go*



Shaky said:


> Just got back last night from a week long trip to San diego. Really like this pic so far, even though I have a bit more editing to do. I do not know the name of the ship, but it was taken on the Broadway pier just behind the Star of India.....


That is the HMS Surprise, part of the Maritime Museum of San Diego. Here is the web site:

http://sdmaritime.org/visit/the-ships/hms-surprise/

If you like old sailing ships, be sure to visit the Elissa in Galveston!

http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/maritime-heritage/1877-tall-ship-elissa


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

BobBobber said:


> Polarizing filter might have removed glare from aft portion of ship. Fiddling with gamma and contrast might bring up more detail in forward portion of boat and even out the differences.


Yep, Polarizing Filters are awesome for this kind of shot, helps reduce glare and helps to saturate colors also.
Couple that with a Grad Neutral filter of about a 3rd of a stop, at about the horizon could have brought a bit more light to the lower half of the frame so you wouldn't need to reduce the Gamma and brightness over all and would have help deepened the blue of the sky.
What is more distracting that the boat, which I really don't think is all the bad, is the rope in the lower left of the frame. Cloning that out would help the overall image I think.
Very cool capture anyway, I love older sailing vessels. The Elissa is one of my favorite subjects.
Just my .02


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice one*

Really nice shot and I love those old ships.

Griz


----------

